# Reo mods full kits & Copper Vape bf mod



## Mahir (28/11/16)

Where can I buy a Reo mod full kit in South Africa. I'm also looking for a CopperVape BF mech mod or something similar, again preferably in South Africa.


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/11/16)

Mahir said:


> Where can I buy a Reo mod full kit in South Africa. I'm also looking for a CopperVape BF mech mod or something similar, again preferably in South Africa.



No one sells REO's in SA and you have to go direct to www.reosmods.com

Haven't seen the CopperVape squonker available here in SA either. 

But if you are looking for a Squonker then have a look at the Paddy Vapes Leprechaun... locally made and good quality!
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/Paddy-vapes/

@Justin Pattrick is the man to talk to.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mahir (28/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> No one sells REO's in SA and you have to go direct to www.reosmods.com
> 
> Haven't seen the CopperVape squonker available here in SA either.
> 
> ...



Thanks Rob =)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (1/12/16)

@Mahir the leprechaun is an awesome mod..u wont wrong with it..made to order in SA I believe new batch early next year

It does have an adjustable 510 and I love the ergonomic location of the squonk bottle plus it looks very larney


----------



## Mahir (1/12/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> @Mahir the leprechaun is an awesome mod..u wont wrong with it..made to order in SA I believe new batch early next year
> 
> It does have an adjustable 510 and I love the ergonomic location of the squonk bottle plus it looks very larney


Okay thanks for the reply, so they are currently out of stock?


----------



## incredible_hullk (1/12/16)

Mahir said:


> Okay thanks for the reply, so they are currently out of stock?


yeah they dont hold stock but make once u order...


----------



## Johan Heyns (1/12/16)

All of the above and check the classifieds, reos although scarce pop up occasionally. That is if you're interested in buying secondhand.


----------



## Johan Heyns (1/12/16)

There are also regulated squonk mod options, like the therion dna75 or COV Wraith 80w.

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/vw-mods/products/new-lost-vape-therion-bf-squonker-dna-75w
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/vc-wraith-squonker

Or are you looking for a mech?


----------

